# Would u think twice?



## gesic (Feb 19, 2009)

I had planned to get some ferrets next year, used to have them and miss them so much
How ever i planned 2 boys, and was going to have them neutered.
Now i hear that neutering will inevitabally ensure the onset of adrenal tumours
If i have girls even the jill jab and speying would carry the same risk.
The boys if neutered may only have a life span of 5-7 years instead of 10+
I cant stand the smell of entire ferrets as much as i love them.
What would u do...am seriously considering not bothering!


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2010)

I think you need to look at this from a different angle.
The two ferrets that you may home will almost 99% have a better home with you than where ever else they may end up. They will almost certainly be neutered anyway.
So as I see it, two lucky little ferrets get a better than average home :thumbup:

Do hobs still have vasectomy's or is it a full neuter?


----------



## FourFerrets (Oct 10, 2009)

Vasectomy is only really useful if they are going to be used to bring jills out of season, as they keep all their hormones and those wonderful hobby whiffs and still may be a bit temperamental when in season.

Not many UK ferrets seem to get adrenal compared to the US. 
American ferrets are routinely neutered extremely young (weeks old!) this MAY be a causing factor in the onset of adrenal. The ferrets never have a chance to mature.

Leave neutering as long as you are able  obviously if the boys are fighting it will be kinder and more harmonious to get their malteasers whipped off :eek6:


----------



## gesic (Feb 19, 2009)

Thanks for the replies both
Am probs just gonna wait n see....will undoubtably end up with a rescue as am a softee!
I know my 2 original ferrets had adrenal tumours (They where castrated at about 6-8 months) I got them to 6 but they where then stolen so am unsure as to their true potential life span.
Got that saying in my head better to have loved and lost.......but its so hard


----------



## kimberleyanddarren (Feb 9, 2010)

dont worry about all this, there is little to no actually research which has no flaws (ie was fair and that all vets etc. agree with how it was conducted) that actually can prove neutering shortens life spans in ferrets. 

a ferret is much better of neutered and in a loving home than unneutered and living god knows where. There is not sufficient evidence to support this idea and as someone said above americans neuter their ferrets at a highly early age which MAY be a contributor but again this has not been proven. I know many people with ferrets which are 10+ all of which have been neutered so do not worry


----------



## shoreset (Apr 19, 2008)

alot of research on neutered ferrets etc comes from america where ferrets are neutered extreamly young! (think under 7 weeks in most cases).

My boy is five years old and has no problems and he's nuetered, my grandad had two nuetered lads, one was PTS at 8 (cant remember why) and i think the other one lived till he was 9ish.

I would get a pair and get 'em snipped (if you dont go to a rescue and get a pair already done that is), if you are worried about the onset of adrenal then you could get them implanted (either as well as having them snipped or instead of)


----------



## CatLover89 (Nov 30, 2010)

I would agree that it is better to neuter them than let them be somewhere else or fight all the time. Leave off neutering as long as you can, and this will help. You should definitely get some ferrets though, as long as you have plenty of room. I still want some!


----------

